# Cheap laminate flooring



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

astor said:


> If you are talking about me, that is wrong;for years I installed QuickStep, Lamette and other quality laminates;these days, I install if there is an additional wood,stone flooring in the same project.It just does not pay enough for me to install just laminate, rather make more $$ with wood & stone.
> Cork and leather I install has same uniclick system, just the surface is different.


Astor, no your not the author of this thread.

Me, I like to install darn near everything and get bored doing the same floor all the time. I can make mo money faster installing a laminate than a hardwood. Like the leather, smells like a new couch. Cork is cool, I like old school cork better but has a higher threshold for flaiure over concrete if your not careful. Tile, eh.....time consuming doing cuts but love the smelll of grout in the morning. Quickstep rules.

Push Made in USA!


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ernesto said:


> Astor, no your not the author of this thread.
> 
> Me, I like to install darn near everything and get bored doing the same floor all the time. I can make mo money faster installing a laminate than a hardwood. Like the leather, smells like a new couch. Cork is cool, I like old school cork better but has a higher threshold for flaiure over concrete if your not careful. Tile, eh.....time consuming doing cuts but love the smelll of grout in the morning. Quickstep rules.
> 
> Push Made in USA!


:thumbsup: Same here. I could probably be happy setting tile all of the time as long as it was custom showers and splashes but straight laid floors - no way. I like variety. It makes you pull your different skill sets out of the drawer and solve different problems. I went through a phase where I did nothing but new construction vinyl about 10-12 years ago. Literally 120-150 yards a day in 2 to 3 houses a day. Probably 25 different layouts total - I memorized them all. I hated it. It was quick, minimal tools, no homeowners to deal with, and good money. I would never do it again :laughing:


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

:clap: Hey, we may not agree on which tool is best to cut wood and laminate but we do see eye to eye on other things.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Precision - can you give me any links to quality laminates? And perhaps a couple of examples where these products would be the best choice to use?

Thanks


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

katoman, as a former resident of Toronto, I can tell you Torlys distributes Quick Step laminate, as well as their own brand real wood uniclic floating floors, Google Torlys. Also kultur brand makes real wood floating floors.(I believe they went under recently, but clearing their products)


----------



## ffflooring (Dec 15, 2011)

*Flooring Tips*

Most installers will not install just anything. They want to install products that come with a warranty because it backs them up if it is a manufactors problem. If there are problems with cheap flooring a customer or commercial contractor could come back on the installer and say it was laid improperly or poorly. So always make sure it has a warranty and that the person installing it is a reptubale installer.


katoman said:


> I'm involved in a project where I'm not the GC, but will/am doing all the work. They have about 600 sq. ft. of concrete floor there. It's on grade.
> 
> So the GC origionally told me it would be ceramics. Well they had to spend a bag of money to upgrade their heating system and now they're talking that cheap laminate flooring. I think it's called "CLICK" flooring.
> 
> ...


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Warranties are written to protect the manufacturer, not the enduser, retailer and especially not the installer. Just my opinion on that. 

Pretty much anything with the UNICLIC locking mechanism works for me. I have never had any problems with them unlocking. I believe Mohawk bought Unilin, quicksteps parent company back in '05. So now any Mohawk branded laminate also has the UNICLIC locking mechanism on it.

http://www.ntlfloortrends.com/CDA/Archives/6ccce210c41b7010VgnVCM100000f932a8c0____

As Astor mentioned Torly's has it on their leather click plank. You can also get real linoleum planks that click as well. Heck, darn near everything except carpet. :thumbsup:


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

application?


I've found good laminates to be better wearing than hardwood.

Perfect for a kids room or play area.

I dunno I like it. It just has a stigma


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

usually takes longer to install a crap product. Tell them will cost more in labor.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing is worse than being suckered into installing cheap laminate. Then you get to the hallway with back to back doors and suicide comes to mind...


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

On every project where client wants provide material I inform them what i think about it and then install it. Most of the time client that have ime to call around, drive around and pick up the cheapest floor will have time to find the cheapest flooring guy and this is not me, but a lot of times clients find material that they like I am happy to install it.
Laminate are just a cheap plastic floors that you can not expect a lot from, and that means; installation will be pain , and it will not last too long.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Laminate lasts quite awhile if it is taken care of. My partner and I installed Pergo in his LR/DN back when it hit the states. It still looks just like it did then. Course there's still first generation type laminates out there which everyone makes, the newer generation ones look pretty darn good.

It all lasts longer than crapet.


----------



## hawaii (Feb 13, 2009)

I agree , there are big manufactures of high end laminate flooring and it will last plus it does not scratch. Most of the laminate clients out there are budget jobs where the cheapest low quality product is used.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

These days there's a whole slew of laminates available, some good, some bad. For my money, I say go with a 12mm or more for durability. Make sure the floor is flat before you start, that will make a huge difference to install it. Laminates have had a bad rap over the years because of the thinner profiles (7mm and 8mm) products which clacked when you walked on it and had a tendency to pull apart. Speaking of which, I found installing it with the boards running width wise down a heavy traffic area, held up much better. Tell your customer not to cheap out on the padding too. Done right, you'll be surprised how good it looks. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I will not install ultra cheap flooring; doesn't matter what it is.

I have installed "quality" laminate. Not a bad option for the overall lower budget.

But the question (aside from the laminate debate) is will you install cheap flooring? No. I think we all know what truly cheap stuff is. I don't have a standard rule when it comes to installing a customer's purchase. I have installed it at times and others I've refused. When I do choose to install supplied flooring, my labor charge increases. I'll warranty that my install is correct but will have nothing to do with the product's warranty. A flooring failure down the line (not installer's fault) goes to the manufacturer, not me.

Most of the time, customer's take my suggestions to heart and go with what I recommend. Once they hear about an increased labor rate AND the fact I can purchase flooring cheaper than they can, it's a done deal.


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Basically I think the 12mm is just a marketing ploy. Sound transference depends more on if it is attached cushion or the quality of the cushion, not just the thickness. It is great for matching up to some stone.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Nothing is worse than being suckered into installing cheap laminate. Then you get to the hallway with back to back doors and suicide comes to mind...


Unless you know what you're doing.......


----------



## ernesto (Apr 11, 2011)

Look for the NALFA logo on the box. www.nalfa.com :laughing:


----------

